# Iranian Terror Cells Ready to Strike in US



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no doubt that they exist in the U.S. I do doubt that there are 2 million in number though. Thanks Obama!



> Abbassi: I'll be brief. We have two million Iranians there. Be certain that I will raise a guerilla army from amongst them against you. You know this well. Look how vulnerable you were on 9-11 when four Arabs who don't know how to fight managed to endanger your foundations.


Iranian Revolutionary Guards Commander Admits to Having Terror Cells Situated and Ready to Strike in US (VIDEO)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well there may be 2 million of that persian low life's living here, but, being the cowardly bastards that I have met,

It would take a dozen to equal one to have enough balls to do anything, such as a face off with white Americans.

There may be 2,000 out of all that would start jihad here, rest are money grubbers or living off of us.

Rug merchants, lower than used car salesmen.

They are sneaky conniving bastards, back stabbers.

You can see the rift between the two izslimic branches, he called out arabs in the 9/11 attack, another backstab operation.

Let them try here, Americans WILL CAP their asses.

With iranians they will always operate in the shadows, gutless bastards.

Saddam failed to kill enough of them, and he killed them like rats in a barrel, even with poison gas, but alas, not enough.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to play Cowboys and Iranians.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

problem is that it doesn't take more than a handful to raise holy hell .... with compact high explosives and modern timers these SOBs can run around the country setting up a coordinated attack ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They are at at disadvantage; we know what they look like. Be alert! Forget that PC profiling crap and defend yourselves. We have an advantage over most countries on earth. We are armed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> problem is that it doesn't take more than a handful to raise holy hell .... with compact high explosives and modern timers these SOBs can run around the country setting up a coordinated attack ....


If you recall, there was a report of muslims looking to use propane tanks for attacks last summer/early fall.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Well of course they are, sort of makes a point for Trumps entry restrictions.

From 2016
Report: Hezbollah ?Moving? in U.S. with Venezuelan Passports

From 2012
Venezuela as Iranian Terror Route Worries US | Military.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If and when the attacks come in earnest, I figure obama will be out of town. 
I don't think he will be willing to accept any blame for the causalities.

From my point of view, extremist muslims want to behead all infidels, moderate muslims want the extremist muslims to behead all infidels and are willing to give any kind of aid the extremists need to accomplish their jihad including financial aid, and not hiding the jihadists intentions from authorities. Unfortunately WE will get bloodied in this fight. But this is a fight for our country and our cultural way of life. I wonder if the snowflakes will learn from this. I will not go into the night silently. I took and oath to defend this country from all enemies...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When obama drew his pink line in syrias sand I was kind of surprised Assad didn't project his force here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I became aware of Hezbollah cells in the U.S. back around ten years ago. How far advanced are those cells, today? Considering the last eight years were under the control of a Muslim...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We will be attacked. The question is when, where, and how many dead.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We will be attacked. The question is when, where, and how many dead.


You are right, and half the country and the media talking heads will all wring their hands and wonder what we did to offend them and what must we do to accommodate them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

what must we do to accommodate them. lock and load , be ready .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> I became aware of Hezbollah cells in the U.S. back around ten years ago. How far advanced are those cells, today? Considering the last eight years were under the control of a Muslim...


He's not a freeking muslime!!!!!!!

Just cause the Quran says once born a muslime always a muslime doesn't mean anything to real americans

Just cause he was educated in a muslime school at an early age only means that the us school system did a really great job of educating him

Just cause he lied about everything to everyone doesn't mean he believes in the quran concept of lying to all infidels, he's just your typical democrat.

Wait a minute here?????


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Hezbollah cells have been in a holding pattern in the midwest since about 2006 or so here, we have even sniffed AQI/AQAP cells - however, these are typically financier entities, working under US non-profits and hiding behind Mosques and outreach programs 

These are not go-to-war guys, they provide laundering and repatriation - cant just buy some DDI AKs and ship em off, and yall tinfoil hat wearing folks can say theyre really handled by CIA/DIA

Attacks will come - most of these lones wolves are just that, angsty idiots with zero OPSEC/NETSEC capabilities and get smashed by low level DHS/FBI guys.

Its the repatriated guys slowly coming in we need to worry about, especially when they link with US citizens who are flying under the radar.

Too easy to make all sorts of nasty stuff, anyone how has taken AIEDD/HME courses know

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually, sleeper cells have been in country before 2006. I felt the existence of these cells influenced G.. Bush' hesitance to take Iran to task.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Actually, sleeper cells have been in country before 2006. I felt the existence of these cells influenced G.. Bush' hesitance to take Iran to task.


Where at? Didnt see those knuckleheads on the blotter and established til then - they had functioning guys pre 9/11 down south?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Where at? Didnt see those knuckleheads on the blotter and established til then - they had functioning guys pre 9/11 down south?


In and around major cities. Were they here at or prior to 2001? I don't know (remember?) that, but would it be surprising? They bombed the Israeli embassy in Argentina in 1992. That's a few miles from Tehran, but they did it.
Our southern border has been porous for quite some time, and we don't know who or what has come across the border. Once in, a network of faithful Muslims can make them vanish. That being the case, I certainly don't know when the infiltration began.


----------

